# Mythbusters 09/03/08



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

Good episode. I could have done without the fainting goats since Dirty Jobs had already covered those beasties.

It does confirm what I've always said: non-dairy creamer is Evil !!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The build team was really close to the enormous non-dairy creamer fireball. I don't think they thought it would ever be that big or they would have been much farther away. Also the camera had to pan up to catch some of the fireball.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

That was one fireball for the history books! MAN, I love explosions on Mythbusters.

I also enjoyed the floating car a lot.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I want some sulfur hexafluoride.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

nataylor said:


> I want some sulfur hexafluoride.


Haha I have never heard anybody deepen their voice before like Adam did. I've only heard helium used to raise it. That was so cool.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I still don't get the science behind the voice change. Adam said helium is less dense than air, so sound travels through it faster, making voices higher. But I thought that sound travels slower through less dense material (i.e., sound travels much faster through water because it is more dense than air).


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Our DVR didn't record this for some reason. What were the myths? Did the episode have a title?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Michelle5150 said:


> Our DVR didn't record this for some reason. What were the topics? Did the episode have a title?


I believe the title was "Viral Hour." They tested out various viral videos circulating on the internet to see if they were real or some kind of trickery.

Specifically, they tested:

Lifting a car with fire hoses
Fainting goats
Invisible water
Sadust cannon


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Wonderful. Guide data claims it originally aired 8-13.  Won't air again 'til after the new one next week.

Thanks.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Michelle5150 said:


> Wonderful. Guide data claims it originally aired 8-13.  Won't air again 'til after the new one next week.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, the new episodes were originally supposed to air during the Olympics. They changed the schedule at the last minute, so many TiVos still recorded the episode, thinking it was new. Check out the Season Pass Alerts forum to keep up on stuff like this.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Here's the myth they said they didn't have time for in the episode:

Powering an iPod with an onion


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

SoldOnTivoToo said:


> That was one fireball for the history books! MAN, I love explosions on Mythbusters.


That was cool, but it needed either more air pressure or less creamer. I think it would have been even better if the creamer had spread out more and less of it had fallen directly back down prior to fireball lighting off.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think it would have been better if they had lots of smaller tubes inside the larger tube, instead of forcing the air out one big tube.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, the creamer explosion was just about as cool as things get on Mythbusters. That was AWESOME.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

SoldOnTiVo said:


> Good episode. I could have done without the fainting goats since Dirty Jobs had already covered those beasties.
> 
> It does confirm what I've always said: non-dairy creamer is Evil !!


Would have been better if they showed Kari flashing from the front.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

trausch said:


> Would have been better if they showed Kari flashing from the front.


As I said, nothing in that segment made it worth watching.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

nataylor said:


> Here's the myth they said they didn't have time for in the episode:
> 
> Powering an iPod with an onion


Which is an utterly ridiculous myth to begin with. It's obvious that it wouldn't work - and even if the onion, for some reason, produced a charge, it would probably blow out the USB interface on the device, since it's connected to ALL the pins in the cable, not just the +/-5V ones.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Okay, the creamer explosion was just about as cool as things get on Mythbusters. That was AWESOME.


Would've been better had they timed the flare a little better, and had a better air propellant so that it aerosolizes a little better, rather than falling in a giant clump around the hopper.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I like how they made their own viral video and even had their crew walk through it backwards


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, the show hasn't jumped the shark but it has flashed the goat.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> That was cool, but it needed either more air pressure or less creamer. I think it would have been even better if the creamer had spread out more and less of it had fallen directly back down prior to fireball lighting off.


What it needed was pure oxygen. That probably would have melted the rig.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I wonder why they didn't use flour. 
If it's good enough to blow up mills, it should be good enough for the Mythbusters.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

trausch said:


> Would have been better if they showed Kari flashing from the front.


We need the Mythbusters to take this one on. Did Kari really flash the goats and let Cori see her totally naked? If so we need to find a way to hook his brain up to a computer and download his mental pictures.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> We need the Mythbusters to take this one on. Did Kari really flash the goats and let Cori see her totally naked? If so we need to find a way to hook his brain up to a computer and download his mental pictures.


Get a screenshot to the CSI:Miami lab.. I'm sure they can get a reflection of Cori's cornea.

<puts on sunglasses>
<background vocal>yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> We need the Mythbusters to take this one on. Did Kari really flash the goats and let Cori see her totally naked? If so we need to find a way to hook his brain up to a computer and download his mental pictures.


She was clearly wearing a body suit, unless her skin is naturally textured to look and shimmer like spandex.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> We need the Mythbusters to take this one on. Did Kari really flash the goats and let Cori see her totally naked? If so we need to find a way to hook his brain up to a computer and download his mental pictures.


I chuckled when Tory's reaction to seeing Kari flash was to get all stiff, and staying stiff for a few minutes afterward.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Man, I can't believe they weren't behind a shield when they set off the fireballs. Dangerous! Also, that Tori put the flare in with his hand. It could ignited while his hand was over the pipe. 

Yeah, they should have lightened the car from the get go, in the video you only see the shell of the car, so why not strip out everything non-essential?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

scottykempf said:


> Also, that Tori put the flare in with his hand. It could ignited while his hand was over the pipe.


Meh. It's not flammable unless it's aresolized. You could hold a flame to a pile to creamer and it wouldn't do anything until you get the right amount of oxygen between all the particles.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

scottykempf said:


> Yeah, they should have lightened the car from the get go, in the video you only see the shell of the car, so why not strip out everything non-essential?


Mythbusters style is to try to do it as the myth says then if they can't replicate the outcome. They were not sure if there was an engine or not, it is easier to try with the engine first then say it had to not have an engine and take it out vs. taking out the engine seeing it work then people go but maybe there was an engine in it.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Is it bad that I was excited when Grant wasn't involved in the first myth with the build team? I was hoping he had "explored other opportunities." I wonder why he insists on yelling '3 2 1' when counting down even the most harmless things.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

modnar said:


> I wonder why he insists on yelling '3 2 1' when counting down even the most harmless things.


They all do that. It makes for good TeeVee.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Grant can't leave. He is the robotics guy.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love Grant. I'd be very sad if he left.

And he really isn't the only one who yells that.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Where's the talk of Grant leaving coming from? Have I missed something?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pcguru83 said:


> Where's the talk of Grant leaving coming from? Have I missed something?


I think modnar just wished Grant would leave.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

modnar said:


> Is it bad that I was excited when Grant wasn't involved in the first myth with the build team? I was hoping he had "explored other opportunities." I wonder why he insists on yelling '3 2 1' when counting down even the most harmless things.


I assume it is partially for safety so that no one would walk into or enter the area. The other part is to help cue video and audio.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

While the "cannon" was neat, I think they were sloppy and did not realize what they had built.

That device was not a cannon it was a crude  Thermobaric Weapon also known as a fuel-air bomb. Had they managed to better disperse the fuel there is a very good chance they could have killed themselves.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

nataylor said:


> Meh. It's not flammable unless it's aresolized. You could hold a flame to a pile to creamer and it wouldn't do anything until you get the right amount of oxygen between all the particles.


Didn't they show a scene of Kari holding a torch to a cup of creamer and it exploding?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

jenhudson said:


> Didn't they show a scene of Kari holding a torch to a cup of creamer and it exploding?


After she used an air hose to blow in it and aerosolize it. Try it at home. Hold a lighter to pile of creamer. It won't do anything. Set a candle ont eh ground and sprinkle creamer on it from a few feet up Boom, it produces a fireball. We used to do this all the time in college.

This phenomenon is why you occasionally get explosions at saw mills, or flour grinding mills (or other places where a fine dust might build up in the air). The material itself isn't explosively flammable. But in the right concentration, surrounded by oxygen, even a small spark can ignite the mixture.


----------

